# how long to smoke cheese



## crazymoon

I see quite a few different times posted for smoking cheese. I would like to have folks post their favorite times and see if there is a general consensus on the "best time". I just bought an amps and the pellets are on their way to smoke up some  Cabot cheese and want advice from you experts . thanks CM


----------



## pc farmer

I go 2 hours with maple dust, but last night I used oak pellets for 2 hours.


----------



## driedstick

I go 2 - 3hrs with a fruit wood, apple, cherry peach? or a blend of fruit with little mesquite or Hickory. 

Good luck on your smoke and congrats on the toy you will love it. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## crazymoon

Thanks for the replies,2-3 hours with an apple or cherry will be a good start ,just waiting for work to slow down so I can experiment. CM


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Keep a log. It helps to remind you in the future what you liked and didn't like. 

1.Use fruit wood for sure on your first smoke. 

2.split your cheese up into 3 groups. Take some cheese off after 2 hours and mark it. Then take some off after 3 hours and mark it. At 4 hours take the rest off and mark it.

3.vacu seal the cheese and let it sit for about four weeks. Open one pack of the 2 hour, one pack of the 3 hour, and one of the 4 hour and see what you like and don't like. 

That's a good method to find out what you like or don't like. I like a lot of smoke on my cheese. Just did some cheddar, and Gouda with pecan for the first time last weekend.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Oct 23, 2014






I smoked it all for about 3 and a half hours. Never used pecan before so I'll see in a month if I like it or not. I usually use apple, peach, or a cherry/maple mix. All good choices. 

Good luck


----------



## crazymoon

Thanks hillbilly, I just got my pellets in the mail and had forgot I ordered some pecan and corn cob. Now I'm not sure which one to try first !


----------



## djstight

What temp do you smoke cheese at?


----------



## woodchucks

1080265_10151572091513085_448623445_n.jpg



__ woodchucks
__ Nov 6, 2014






I smoke cheese for 3 hours













swiss.jpg



__ woodchucks
__ Nov 8, 2014


----------



## venture

A lot depends on your smoker set up.

For just the two of us, I use the Weber kettle and do about 4 lbs at a time. About 2 1/2 to 3 hours is good unless you like more smoke. Again depending on how smoke fills the chamber on your set up?

Using the old dust AMNS, we like a 50/50 mix of maple and cherry.  But choice of wood is all a matter of personal taste.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## crazymoon

djstight said:


> What temp do you smoke cheese at?


You want to do a cold smoke with no heat but if you need to use heat to smoke then stay below 90 degrees.


----------



## bear55

No heat cold smoke cheese only.  Keep temps below 80 if possible


----------



## djstight

CrazyMoon said:


> You want to do a cold smoke with no heat but if you need to use heat to smoke then stay below 90 degrees.



Thanks.  When I bought my MES 30 I never even thought of smoking cheese.  I saw the mailbox mob...may try it pretty soon


----------



## crazymoon

djstight, I just did some and now have to wait a few weeks to let it mellow in. I can't wait to try it !


----------



## fished

I have some cheddar, swiss and monteray jack I smoked about a week ago, going to try it on Thanksgiving day.  I only smoke it for about two hours.  This is only my 2nd time for smoked cheese.


----------



## red dog

I just opened some medium Bandon cheddar I did about 3 months ago. I smoked it for 3 hours with pitmasters choice. It's been in the fridge vacuum sealed the whole time. I was pleasantly surprised to find it no longer tastes like medium cheddar. It is now much sharper with a wonderful mellow smokiness. Do yourself a favor and hide some from yourself while it ages. You will be glad you did.


----------



## eman

The longer it sits the better it taste. As long as you have a good vacuum seal it can last 2 years in fridge


----------



## crazymoon

Its' been two weeks and I'm opening some today, I want to smoke more and I need to do a taste taste on my 3hr vs. 4 hr smokes. I will then decide how long to smoke my next batch that is going in later today.Cracker Barrel on sale for 1.99 per 8oz blocks !


----------



## marengobill

I think how long you smoke cheese is up to how much smoke you enjoy in taste of smoked Cheese. I usually do 1 row of pellets in my pellet smoker and let it go from start to finish. All my friends that have had my smoked cheese just love it. they have even bought the cheese and I smoke it for them, for a portion of the finished product. I normally use Apple wood pellets and even have mixed it with hickory. You can experiment with the different wood pellets. Friends even buy pellets for me to use in smoking their cheese. Cold smoke only with very low heat! I really love to smoke cheese!


----------



## crazymoon

MGB, Yes I agree , this post was from last year. I ended up liking a 4 hour smoke with a mild chip like cherry or apple(sometimes alder). Since this post I've probably done 50 + pounds of cheese with no end in sight .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  This is such a great site for learning new or better ways to smoke etc. I have learned a ton in the year I've been on this site !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

4 hour is the way to go! My opinion of course which is always right just ask my wife.  If you like smoke that is. Temp is an argument I don't want to get into because every internet tough guy will want to fist fight me over my opinion. That said I like a 70 smoker temp but I smoked cheese at 25 degrees a few years ago when I didnt know my a$$ from my elbows and it turned out just fine. 3 feet of snow on my deck and I was literally shoveling and "cold smoking".


----------



## jammo

I don't have a vac sealer in the rv since we spend 6-7 months at a time in it. Will a cling wrap like Saran work?


----------



## ak1

It's not ideal, but it will work. I've had some cheese spend 6months wrapped and in saran wrap & in a freezer bag. It was fine. This was before I got a vac sealer.


----------



## mr t 59874

CrazyMoon said:


> I see quite a few different times posted for smoking cheese. I would like to have folks post their favorite times and see if there is a general consensus on the "best time". I just bought an amps and the pellets are on their way to smoke up some  Cabot cheese and want advice from you experts . thanks CM


Passage from the following. Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

*Question:*  How long should I smoke the cheese?

*Answer:*  Only experience will determine this as it really depends on your taste. I usually will smoke the hard cheeses for two hours depending on the density of the smoke and type of wood used. The harder the cheese the denser smoke it can take.  If it is a caramel color you are looking for, a dense smoke for 5 hours may be required.  Depending on the type and texture of your cheese, monitor the smoke as a lighter smoke will sometimes infuse a more desirable flavor than a heavy dense smoke will.  Cream or blues will take a much shorter smoking time than the harder cheeses. Some softer cheeses may be done in half an hour.
 
   Learn to keep good records.  In your records note the type of cheese, ambient temperature, internal smoker temperature, type and amount of wood, the density of the smoke and, of course, the time, color and taste.

T


----------



## stickyfingers

Using my tube, I do about 1.5 -2 hours. 50/50 hickory/apple.


----------



## hillbilly jim

When I started smoking cheese a coupla' years ago, I gave several of my 'cheese head' friends samples to try. I made up packages of quarter pound sticks of sharp cheddar, pepper jack and swiss. Everybody loved it.

I ran an experiment with different smoke times. I cut the packages to 1/8 lb. sticks of sharp cheddar, by far the most popular with my friends. I ran 4 hour, 8 hour, 12 hour and 16 hour smokes and packaged & labeled each stick separately. EVERYBODY gave the 16 hour smoke the highest rating.

Since then, I haven't smoked any cheese at less that 16 hours and I've got people practically camping on my door step waiting for the next batch.

I ain't sayin' you should do this, I'm just sayin' that's what all my customers are asking for.


----------



## stickyfingers

Hillbilly Jim said:


> When I started smoking cheese a coupla' years ago, I gave several of my 'cheese head' friends samples to try. I made up packages of quarter pound sticks of sharp cheddar, pepper jack and swiss. Everybody loved it.
> 
> I ran an experiment with different smoke times. I cut the packages to 1/8 lb. sticks of sharp cheddar, by far the most popular with my friends. I ran 4 hour, 8 hour, 12 hour and 16 hour smokes and packaged & labeled each stick separately. EVERYBODY gave the 16 hour smoke the highest rating.
> 
> Since then, I haven't smoked any cheese at less that 16 hours and I've got people practically camping on my door step waiting for the next batch.
> 
> I ain't sayin' you should do this, I'm just sayin' that's what all my customers are asking for.










  WoW! 16 hours for cheese....I like to taste that, but will not endure that. Glad it works for you though.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Hillbilly Jim said:


> When I started smoking cheese a coupla' years ago, I gave several of my 'cheese head' friends samples to try. I made up packages of quarter pound sticks of sharp cheddar, pepper jack and swiss. Everybody loved it.
> 
> I ran an experiment with different smoke times. I cut the packages to 1/8 lb. sticks of sharp cheddar, by far the most popular with my friends. I ran 4 hour, 8 hour, 12 hour and 16 hour smokes and packaged & labeled each stick separately. EVERYBODY gave the 16 hour smoke the highest rating.
> 
> Since then, I haven't smoked any cheese at less that 16 hours and I've got people practically camping on my door step waiting for the next batch.
> 
> I ain't sayin' you should do this, I'm just sayin' that's what all my customers are asking for.


I am on the same page. Everyone freaks out when they hear numbers in the teen or twenties, yet when they taste it you can only hear moaning.


----------



## mr t 59874

atomicsmoke said:


> I am on the same page. Everyone freaks out when they hear numbers in the teen or twenties, yet when they taste it you can only hear moaning.


Yes, I also like the longer smoke times, but what many do not understand is the time any product is smoked is dependent on the color and density of the smoke being applied. Sadly, when the time that a product is in the smoke is quoted, the color or density of the smoke is rarely mentioned. This leaves one scratching their head as to why one can smoke a product for twenty hours with good results and another, smoking the same product, has terrible results after two hours.

T


----------



## fleetline51

Mr T 59874 said:


> Yes, I also like the longer smoke times, but what many do not understand is the time any product is smoked is dependent on the color and density of the smoke being applied. Sadly, when the time that a product is in the smoke is quoted, the color or density of the smoke is rarely mentioned. This leaves one scratching their head as to why one can smoke a product for twenty hours with good results and another, smoking the same product, has terrible results after two hours.
> 
> T


Well Put Mr. T!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## geezer

Well, I'm still not sure how my first attempt at smoking cheese will turn out. Its vac-packed and in the fridge. I figure I'll leave it alone for a month.

I smoked 3 each 3/4lb bricks of sharp cheddar and pepper jack. IIRC they got roughly 4 and 1/2 hours of apple wood pellet smoke. 

The smoke from the pellet gizmo is fairly thick and stays that way longer than just wood chunks would. 

I'm seriously considering making a mailbox attachment to feed into the lower vent of the kamodo. Time will tell how good this first batch is or isn't.


----------



## inkjunkie

Fill the AMNPS and let it burn out...


----------



## idahopz

I use a Bradley for smoking cheese, and in my experience the time depends on the ambient temperature - the colder it is outside, the longer the smoke time. These days, when I rotate the racks, I just look at the color of the cheese - when it is to the "tan" color I like, I know it is done. The darker the color the heavier the smoke flavor, the longer it needs to age in the vacuum bag before it mellows.


----------



## swalker

I use the square tube that I found on eBay. It last longer than my Amazen 6 inch smoke tube. Plus it is square and lays flat in the smoker. But I fill it with Apple pellets. It will last an easy 3 hours or more. You can also use chips in the square one. They stay lit where they don't in the amazen tube. One thing I can add, if you really like that full smoke flavor, leave the cheese inside your smoker over night. It will really add to the flavor of the cheese. I like using Apple pellets the best. It is awesome for any kind of cheese.

   Of course cheese will melt at 100 degrees, so make sure it isn't going to be too hot that day or Add a large pan full of ice to help keep things cool. Another thing I have read is where some think you have to let the cheese set in the fridge for a couple of weeks before devouring...I really don't see cheese taking on more smoke flavor once it is wrapped tight and put in a fridge. I cool mine down in the fridge then wrap or baggie it up and use it the next day. I have had No complaints from neighbors or friends. It is the best... Be sure and try some of that Cabot Seriously Sharp white cheddar... Oh My....

Love my Lil Tex Traeger...


----------



## swalker

Apple smoked.jpg



__ swalker
__ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## swalker

swalker said:


> Apple smoked.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ swalker
> __ Jul 9, 2017


----------



## dan the mano

idahopz said:


> I use a Bradley for smoking cheese, and in my experience the time depends on the ambient temperature - the colder it is outside, the longer the smoke time. These days, when I rotate the racks, I just look at the color of the cheese - when it is to the "tan" color I like, I know it is done. The darker the color the heavier the smoke flavor, the longer it needs to age in the vacuum bag before it mellows.



 hi , i just read your text here and was wondering .. i have smoked some cheese before and thought ...wow ...this is good .. lol . now i went and bought some the other day ..and well mine wasn't so good after all.. so i have a question for you then, what of cheeses do you use ..(any of that jalapeno stuff ) but anyways ,cheddar ,and Gouda and maybe some Havarti,i think its called. and then do you maybe do a double smoke .. and then lastly say ruffly how long .. just till it changes color top a darker . 

 thanks again
 p.S i hope you can read my chicken scratch .. thanks again


----------



## crazymoon

DTM, I like to do cheddars,horseradish,colby jack, pepper jack and muenster to name a few. I do 4 hours with apple chips and love the results.


----------



## idahopz

Sorry dan the mano, I've not been online for a while, so did not see your post.

I don't do cheddar any longer because not many of our folks like it better than regular cheddar. Gouda is the all time favorite, and the Costco brand seems to work the best. Havarti is my personal favorite, and I get that at Cash and Carry because of the price and the size of the blocks. My wife loves the horseradish cheddar you can seasonally get at Costco.

I've also done cream cheese and goat cheese (in foil boats). Both are good for special purposes because they are unique. The smoked cream cheese is excellent with homemade gravlax or smoked salmon, thinly sliced onion and capers. The smoked goat cheese gives a wonderful flavor to an omelet, especially when topped with a sautee of roasted red peppers, sun dried tomatoes, fresh basil, and fresh mushrooms.

As to how long, that is personal preference. Some folks like a heavy smoke flavor, and others only a light smokiness. Personally, I like a medium smoke with enough bite to know it is smoked, but definitely not the "ash tray" flavor. Whatever the original color of the cheese, when it takes on a tan color then it is time to take a tiny slice for a taster. If you like it, and take it off the smoke, then it will only become milder with age in the vacuum sealed bags. If you prefer a stronger smoke, then let it go longer experimenting with how long to let it go depending on how long you plan to age it.

The other main factor for me is the method of smoking. I use a Bradley puck machine because it is wasteful (I know, sounds stupid) - the pucks are rather expensive, but the automatic advancement system extinguishes the smoldering pucks before the more acrid smoke develops, so even though wasteful, produces an excellent product with not much aging time. I've also tried the pellet tube smokers, but their smoke is a bit more acrid to me, and more difficult to control for my relative inexperience level.

All I can say is that keep playing with your cheese choices, methods, times, wood, and depth of smoke flavor and you'll hit on the perfect solution for your tastes.


----------



## yankee2bbq

I would like to add there is a difference in the end product when using pellets or pellet dust.
Like it was stated before, I keep track ( write down) each time I smoke cheese.  Meaning, I have a pellet tube.  I use a WSM for my smoker.  Pellet tube filled with apple pellets produces a hotter smoke than apple dust. Thus, making a hotter fire harsher smoke. ( I ground up apple pellets using a meat grinder).  So, apple pellets 3 hours of smoke. And apple dust 4.5-5.0 hours of smoke. Pellet dust a much lighter smoke thus pit temp much lower compared to using pellets.


----------



## pineywoods

dan the mano said:


> hi , i just read your text here and was wondering .. i have smoked some cheese before and thought ...wow ...this is good .. lol . now i went and bought some the other day ..and well mine wasn't so good after all.. so i have a question for you then, what of cheeses do you use ..(any of that jalapeno stuff ) but anyways ,cheddar ,and Gouda and maybe some Havarti,i think its called. and then do you maybe do a double smoke .. and then lastly say ruffly how long .. just till it changes color top a darker .
> 
> thanks again
> p.S i hope you can read my chicken scratch .. thanks again




I realize I'm not the one you asked but since he did answer let me also add my two cents.

We smoke a lot of different cheeses Cheddar, Gouda, Havarti, Colby Jack, Mozzarella, Habenaro, Jalapeno, heck I even unwrap those individual wrapped round snack like cheeses. I've done lots of others I can't think of right now to basically I'll try something new if I can find it while I'm doing cheese. We didn't care for smoked Brie or even Swiss for some reason. I'll be doing another large cheese smoke in the next couple weeks and I'll post it and the varieties.

You said you tried smoking some did you let it age before trying it? Many of us say you have to let it age about 14 days before you even try it. There are those that argue with us that you should be able to eat it right out of the smoker if you can't you over smoked it. Well to each there own but I and many others have smoked a lot of cheese over the years and let it age and people sure seem to like it otherwise I don't think they'd always be asking for more.

My wife is a nurse in a busy ER and works 12 hour shifts they rarely get time to eat "lunch" so every shift she works she takes in some smoked cheese cubes and her and her co workers snack on it all shift so over the years literally thousands of people have tried smoked cheese and pretty much everyone looks for more lol

Most of the time I will use apple pellets and smoke for 4.5-7 hours then bring it inside and check to make sure it's dry depending on heat and humidity sometimes it's not and I will leave it sit out until it's dry usually doesn't take more than a couple hours. I have on rare occasion had to wipe the wet off the cheese with paper towels but that is rare and I live in Fl where it can get really humid. Once dry I cut it up some into smaller blocks and put different varieties intoa vacuum seal bag and the wife will vacuum seal. Cutting into the smaller blocks and mixing them up gives her a variety pack when she goes to cube it up before taking it into work. We mark the date of smoke on every package then into the fridge for at least 14 days before she starts to use any of it.

Try it again it's not hard to smoke it and once you get the hang of it you'll try to figure out why you didn't start smoking it long ago. I've had a couple friends start smoking cheese and inevitably they call me the day they did their first batch and ask what they did wrong they took it and tried it and it's terrible they wasted all that cheese yada yada and when they are done ranting I ask them what I told them about sealing it and putting it in the fridge to let the smoke kind of meld and even out. Oh yea you did tell me that but I had to try a piece and it was terrible I think I messed it up I tell them let me know in two weeks how it tastes and when they do it's great.

Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## doughboysigep

"_4 hour is the way to go_!"
Ditto hillbilly.  I fill my EZQ tube with maple/cherry/apple/hickory blend pellets and get 4+ hours (I have gone as much as 5 hrs.) and use an external mailbox.  No complaints from my customers.  I actually have been turning my MES on occasionally to get 60 degree temps in the smoker (especially on cold winter days).  The cheese takes a much nicer color when you smoke around 60.  Usually heat it up to 80-90 before I put cheese in (takes 10 minutes).  Cheese goes in and temp goes down.  I will monitor it some and usually will turn MES on again at least once (usually when I turn cheese - gets more even color).  In the summer the temp is usually warm enough (sometimes too warm).


----------



## martin1950

Just got my 12" tube yesterday. Guess I should have read the ad a second time, it is an oval. Loaded it up w/ a comp/blend for a burn in on my CharGriller off set. Worked great but I just couldn't see wasting all that smoke. Went back to the house a grabbed a block of X-sharp Cheddar and stood it up in the grill. I now, that's not how ya do it but what the heck. With all the smoke I pulled the cheese after only two hrs, let it set for an hour and rapped it up tight in cling rap, don't have a vac-sealer, and labeled by date and time. It's going to be real hard just letting sit in the frig for a month.


----------



## dan the mano

pineywoods said:


> I realize I'm not the one you asked but since he did answer let me also add my two cents.
> 
> We smoke a lot of different cheeses Cheddar, Gouda, Havarti, Colby Jack, Mozzarella, Habenaro, Jalapeno, heck I even unwrap those individual wrapped round snack like cheeses. I've done lots of others I can't think of right now to basically I'll try something new if I can find it while I'm doing cheese. We didn't care for smoked Brie or even Swiss for some reason. I'll be doing another large cheese smoke in the next couple weeks and I'll post it and the varieties.
> 
> You said you tried smoking some did you let it age before trying it? Many of us say you have to let it age about 14 days before you even try it. There are those that argue with us that you should be able to eat it right out of the smoker if you can't you over smoked it. Well to each there own but I and many others have smoked a lot of cheese over the years and let it age and people sure seem to like it otherwise I don't think they'd always be asking for more.
> 
> My wife is a nurse in a busy ER and works 12 hour shifts they rarely get time to eat "lunch" so every shift she works she takes in some smoked cheese cubes and her and her co workers snack on it all shift so over the years literally thousands of people have tried smoked cheese and pretty much everyone looks for more lol
> 
> Most of the time I will use apple pellets and smoke for 4.5-7 hours then bring it inside and check to make sure it's dry depending on heat and humidity sometimes it's not and I will leave it sit out until it's dry usually doesn't take more than a couple hours. I have on rare occasion had to wipe the wet off the cheese with paper towels but that is rare and I live in Fl where it can get really humid. Once dry I cut it up some into smaller blocks and put different varieties intoa vacuum seal bag and the wife will vacuum seal. Cutting into the smaller blocks and mixing them up gives her a variety pack when she goes to cube it up before taking it into work. We mark the date of smoke on every package then into the fridge for at least 14 days before she starts to use any of it.
> 
> Try it again it's not hard to smoke it and once you get the hang of it you'll try to figure out why you didn't start smoking it long ago. I've had a couple friends start smoking cheese and inevitably they call me the day they did their first batch and ask what they did wrong they took it and tried it and it's terrible they wasted all that cheese yada yada and when they are done ranting I ask them what I told them about sealing it and putting it in the fridge to let the smoke kind of meld and even out. Oh yea you did tell me that but I had to try a piece and it was terrible I think I messed it up I tell them let me know in two weeks how it tastes and when they do it's great.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes





pineywoods said:


> I realize I'm not the one you asked but since he did answer let me also add my two cents.
> 
> 
> hi
> wow 4.5 to 7 hours , seems like a long time , but however it works for you and i know you've done it longer and a whole lot more than i have .i am gonna trying it this way , have you ever done a liquid marinade , say a wine or syrup ? you see this is something else id like to go and try too.
> so if i understand you  right , you go and smoke .., then let cool down  say in the fridge  for over night maybe , if any ,wipe away moisture ,then vacuum pack .and from here let sit in the fridge for 14 days. the reason for this is to go and let the smoke .. settle in the cheese.i just don't understand the reason for smoking larger blocks , wouldn't it be more beneficial to smoke smaller blocks that way the smoke would have more surface to touch/absorb in to?
> 
> i thank you for the help


----------



## dan the mano

idahopz said:


> Sorry dan the mano, I've not been online for a while, so did not see your post.
> 
> I don't do cheddar any longer because not many of our folks like it better than regular cheddar. Gouda is the all time favorite, and the Costco brand seems to work the best. Havarti is my personal favorite, and I get that at Cash and Carry because of the price and the size of the blocks. My wife loves the horseradish cheddar you can seasonally get at Costco.
> 
> I've also done cream cheese and goat cheese (in foil boats). Both are good for special purposes because they are unique. The smoked cream cheese is excellent with homemade gravlax or smoked salmon, thinly sliced onion and capers. The smoked goat cheese gives a wonderful flavor to an omelet, especially when topped with a sautee of roasted red peppers, sun dried tomatoes, fresh basil, and fresh mushrooms.
> 
> As to how long, that is personal preference. Some folks like a heavy smoke flavor, and others only a light smokiness. Personally, I like a medium smoke with enough bite to know it is smoked, but definitely not the "ash tray" flavor. Whatever the original color of the cheese, when it takes on a tan color then it is time to take a tiny slice for a taster. If you like it, and take it off the smoke, then it will only become milder with age in the vacuum sealed bags. If you prefer a stronger smoke, then let it go longer experimenting with how long to let it go depending on how long you plan to age it.
> 
> The other main factor for me is the method of smoking. I use a Bradley puck machine because it is wasteful (I know, sounds stupid) - the pucks are rather expensive, but the automatic advancement system extinguishes the smoldering pucks before the more acrid smoke develops, so even though wasteful, produces an excellent product with not much aging time. I've also tried the pellet tube smokers, but their smoke is a bit more acrid to me, and more difficult to control for my relative inexperience level.
> 
> All I can say is that keep playing with your cheese choices, methods, times, wood, and depth of smoke flavor and you'll hit on the perfect solution for your tastes.



  have you ever done or tried doing a marinade on your cheeses . i have done it once ... wasn't bad , i was just curious to see if maybe some one had.( also you try for a temp around 60-70 degrees), i did learn a few things about doing this next time though. 
and yes you are so right about the Bradley smoker as compared to the pellet ( my trager )you try to smoke

 i thank you indvance for your help Dan 
  i thank you inadvance . for youe help


----------

